# Father charged with murder after leaving kid in car all day



## Road Guy (Jun 20, 2014)

http://www.ajc.com/news/news/breaking-news/child-believed-left-in-car-in-cobb-has-died/ngNdR/?icmp=ajc_internallink_textlink_homepage

I can see where this guy needs to serve some time, but I dont think Murder is really the right thing to do here..

This is my former hometown, new DA, apparantly either they know something they are not saying but I dont see how you can charge a horrible accident with mrurder? Isnt that why they created manslaughter chargers to being with?

Something just doesnt seem right....

Sad story, sad that these keep happening, this was the 13th child to die due to being left in a car this year I read somewhere...

Do you have to get a Grand Jury to sign off on a murder charge before the arrest? or Can that be done after?


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 20, 2014)

Wow, just wow. Being a parent, I'm not sure that I could understand leaving my child in the car, but that's me. I know who have done it, my mother specific having left my youngest sister in the car during summer but luckily nothing bad came of it. Only for 10-15 minutes. That said, what a tragic accident. I could not begin to understand the feelings of this guy having found his son in the car like that.

I agree, the fact they stated the investigation is ongoing and far from over was a little open ended.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jun 20, 2014)

Reading about this literally makes me sick. I can't fathom leaving one of my kids in the car by accident. To charge him with murder must mean that they have a bit more info than they are sharing, because you typically have to have intent for that charge. Also, a 22 month old would probably be very vocal if you were to park somewhere and then just leave them in the car, so I'm not sure I could see how you wouldn't know your kid was in the back.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 20, 2014)

Ble_PE said:


> Also, a 22 month old would probably be very vocal if you were to park somewhere and then just leave them in the car, so I'm not sure I could see how you wouldn't know your kid was in the back.


I wondered the same thing, Ble. Yet you read the article and the interview from the neighbors saying how they were a wonderful family and looking to buy a house with a yard for the child to play in. Doesn't add up


----------



## JMT (Jun 20, 2014)

"The toddler was supposed to have been dropped off at daycare Wednesday morning, sometime between 8:30 and 9, according to Sgt. Dana Pierce with Cobb police. Instead, the child was left in the backseat of a Hyundai Tucson, and the father went to work, Pierce said. The father told police he somehow forgot his child was in the backseat of the four-door SUV, but police released no explanation for how the toddler was overlooked."

My guess is that the child was dead prior to driving to work and dad tried to cover it up. Either that or the father has mental or drug issues. I am a parent and there is nothing in the world that could happen which would make me forgot to drop off my kids at daycare and then drive to work and forget they were in the car. How do you not know your child is in your car?


----------



## csb (Jun 20, 2014)

A co-worker tells a story of another worker who indeed left his kid in the car. The co-worker noticed it when he parked next to him in the morning and went in and said, "Did you forget something this morning?" Luckily it was only a few minutes. The kid had fallen asleep and the dad wasn't the one who normally dropped off.

I never forgot my kid in the car. Is this a case of being really distracted?


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 20, 2014)

Is it possible that the kid feel asleep in the car: yes. Is it possible that this parent didn't normally do drop off: yes. Still, tough to forget that you little one wasn't there. That's just me, esp since I am always looking back at them every couple of minutes while I am driving.

EDIT: like I said earlier, my mother did it once with my youngest sister so I can see distractions being what they are, and this was before cell phones. She had the three of us screaming, annoying, snotty kids in the car and it was only months after my sister was born.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 20, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> ... esp since I am always looking back at them every couple of minutes while I am driving.




I used to do the same thing when my daughter was younger. It was one of my OCD things. I made sure she was in the car while I backed out of the driveway. I checked again at the stop sign at the top of the street. And I checked again to make sure I didn't forget her once at work.


----------



## Krakosky (Jun 20, 2014)

Wouldn't the daycare call when the kid never showed up?


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 20, 2014)

[SIZE=medium]I don’t think I could ever say I understand how it happens, cause they are your responsibility, I just remember some very rough days dealing with a newborn and trying to work, especially once we had the 3rd one.. I literally remember getting to work and then falling asleep as soon as I sat down at my desk sometimes, I recall parking in the parking garage at work and not waking up until my co workers beat on my car window when they were going to lunch.. it’s a rough time, still no excuse but I think there is a couple of weeks where you are basically a zombie going through the motions, especially if you’re going from 1 kid to 2, and then 2 to 3, probably after that you’re a pro.. but I think most of us with kids know that stage is not a very fun time, so I could see how it can happen, (not excusing it) just sucks that it does..[/SIZE]


----------



## Dark Knight (Jun 20, 2014)

It can happen to anyone. Only takes a stressful moment, being in a hurry, doing something you are not used to normally do, a night without any sleep, or simply thinking that you are too smart for something like that to happen to you.

I recently heard of a case of an OB Gyn. She was pregnant and already had a 1+ y/o. Her husband usually was the one leaving the kid in day care. That day he had to leave early so she was the one leaving the kid. On her way to the day care the hospital (or someone from her office call with some kind of extraordinary situation), she got distracted, passed the exit to the daycare and went straight to her office (or was it the hospital???).

Daycare called the dad asking if there was something wrong with the kid. He called her...too late. She was charged with a crime and I believe is in jail right now. It raised some kind of debate. Some were critical of the way she was treated and others thought she deserves to rot in jail, depending on what side of the social division they were.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 20, 2014)

odd for day care to call, usually you pay by the week and if your kid doesnt show you normally still have to pay, one less kid for them to feed that day + kids at that age are always sick..

we did years of day care and they never called if we didnt show (for the amount of money we were paying they should though)

I will admit to one or two times driving past the day care and getting home, wife and I staring at each other and say "I thought you were picking up the kid"? But usually you have until 6:00 PM before they start charging you $50/hour or something..


----------



## solomonb (Jun 20, 2014)

I am NOT a parent, nor will never become one. That being said, I find it unfathomable to understand how an individual who has the responsibility for another human life can forget that he/she has a baby in the vehicle with him/her???????

This whole topic is tragic-- however, no matter how far "in the zone" this guy or any other individual was/is, how can he forget that he has responsibility for the baby?

I understand lack of sleep, new baby, up late nights, stressful day at office-- I get it. I don't get how you can go someplace, stop, park and walk out and not check or know that the baby is in the car, either sleeping, crying or just riding along.

Yes, this is MURDER. Yes, there are emotions involved and I am sure that this guy did not want this to turn out as it did. However, I do not understand how he could not remember or recall that he was responsible for another human life.


----------



## YMZ PE (Jun 20, 2014)

Like DK said, it can happen to anyone. A break in routine, a stressful schedule filled with to-do items, and a sleeping/quietly distracted child can all combine to lead to unintended tragedy.

For those who aren't parents, have you ever experienced "auto-driving"? For example, when you're driving to a meeting or some place in the same direction as your route home, and before you know it you're parked in your driveway with no idea how you missed the exit you were supposed to take? It's kind of like that. Granted the consequences are much, much worse, but we all get comfortable in our routines. Stories like these are a reminder that we can't allow ourselves to become complacent.


----------



## Master slacker (Jun 21, 2014)

This story always sucks. A friend of mine from high school and college lost his infant this way. He wasn't the one who ever brought the kid to daycare, but this day was different. Long story short, he met the police in the parking lot after he was told something about his car. He was devastated. There are no words that can truly put how crushed he was. His child was gone, he had to defend himself against his wife, the public, and his patients, and he was only in his young 30's. Truly sad.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jun 21, 2014)

solomonb said:


> I am NOT a parent, nor will never become one. That being said, I find it unfathomable to understand how an individual who has the responsibility for another human life can forget that he/she has a baby in the vehicle with him/her???????
> 
> This whole topic is tragic-- however, no matter how far "in the zone" this guy or any other individual was/is, how can he forget that he has responsibility for the baby?
> 
> ...


Murder, at it's core, is performed with intent, hate, or even in ignorance. Terrible accidents and mistakes happen everyday. Put yourself in the mindset of having to attended a funeral that was the result of a similar tragedy. ( having to go meaning that you are close enough to feel an obligation to show support)

I'm surprised at what you wrote Solomon. You usually write with so much wisdom. I mean no disrespect. I guess I'd like to understand your point of view better.


----------



## solomonb (Jun 21, 2014)

Lumber Jim-- I don't know the legal definition of murder or manslaughter. However, I do know the trials, tribulations and tears that many of us have had trying to become parents and nothing, I mean NOTHING working. At that time, you decide, ( we did) that being a parent was not in the cards. More tears and tribulations. Then it is time to move ahead with life!

Then, something like this happens. Many folks take human life and procreation for granted-- i.e., we can reproduce, everyone can reproduce. Well, unfortunately that does not always work out to be the case.

At church last Sunday, we had a fill in speaker. He talked about father's day and fatherhood. Then, he asked everyone to turn and hug-- well, I had no one to hug! Some guy next to me said, "I will hug you" and did!! The lady in the next pew had tears in her eyes as she squeezed my hand-- she had no one to hug either. Ackward? Well, I sure thought so. Goofy-- well, I was more offended than anything else. Sadly, one older lady looked for someone to hug, but nobody came around. Now, this mainline Protestant church is in a major downtown and is not a "Huggy" type of congregation!!! There are some churches that are, this one is not.

Not everyone can have a family-- and it HURTS to the bone when you see something like this happening. OK, it could have been a mistake. This individual will have to live with this for the rest of his natural life-- and there won't be a day that he won't forget. That is probably penalty enough for this action.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jun 22, 2014)

^^ I appreciate what you wrote and your perspective. Thank you for sharing. To be honest I sometimes take fatherhood for granted with how hectic life can be. I forget to remember how precious life actually is until I am reminded by accidents like this.(I truly hope that this was an accident)

I can honestly say that I often pray that my family never has to endure an accident like this. We almost did once. 25 years ago my youngest brother almost died under a truck tire. I still check every tire before leaving a place where there might be kids around. A couple of years ago we went to a funeral for a 3 year old member of our church that had a farm accident. Many tears were shed.

I agree with you that the father in the OP article will never forget.


----------



## IlPadrino (Jun 22, 2014)

To those who can't "imagine how this could happen"... well, it did, and it does. It is no more murder than killing someone by running them over accidentally with a car. A moment of inattention, or a morning of just not thinking. The brain is a complicated thing.

In these cases, there's nothing you can do other than to hug your children tight and hope it doesn't happen to you. And don't say "it can't happen to me!" Because you never know until you know.


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 23, 2014)

solomonb said:


> However, I do know the trials, tribulations and tears that many of us have had trying to become parents and nothing, I mean NOTHING working. At that time, you decide, ( we did) that being a parent was not in the cards. More tears and tribulations. Then it is time to move ahead with life!
> 
> Then, something like this happens. Many folks take human life and procreation for granted-- i.e., we can reproduce, everyone can reproduce. Well, unfortunately that does not always work out to be the case.
> 
> .




As being someone who can actually relate to your situation, I can understand the gut instinct of your first post. I get that feeling often, however it's usually when there is intent to harm, abuse or worse. If the intent is not there, then it's not malicious, but a mistake. Because we aren't parents we don't understand the physical or emotional toll of raising a child- regardless of if we have cared for other peoples children.

I remember years ago I was caring for my niece (about a year and a half old at the time) as a live in nanny and with out getting into details, I remember laying on the floor with her and the wiggles were on tv and we were playing with some blocks and then the next thing I knew I was waking up and she was gone. Granted she had only crawled into the next room and was fine, but my point is, everyone has things like that happen, it's just that many times people are lucky enough to not have tragic consequences.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 23, 2014)

so the scuttle but around this story from some friends of mine within the police department back home is that they are not buying his story.. So either they think the child died from something else and then was put in the car to make it look like the child was left in the car or something else really bad..

autopsy is being done so I assume they will eventually have the cause of death...

weird I the attorney for this guy was at my new years eve party a few years ago (friend of a friend)...they off course are pulling out all the stops to get the murder charge thrown out..


----------



## mudpuppy (Jun 23, 2014)

Dude, you had a defense attorney at your house? &lt;shudder&gt; Did you wash everything afterwards?


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 23, 2014)

well after that party everything got cleaned, too many broken bottles around the bar (which is why we used stained concrete for our floor)

his wife was a friend of someone in the neighborhood and they just sort of showed up for a little while.. only reason I rememebr the name is they left a bottle of their own "personal wine" with their name on it (&amp; business card) ..


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 24, 2014)

hopefully not just your typical media speculation..

but if true.. there is no end to the ass rapes this man will get in prison.......much deserved i might add..

http://www.wsbtv.com/news/news/local/source-cobb-father-new-child-was-left-hot-car/ngRn6/

_COBB COUNTY, Ga. —_

_ Sources tell Channel 2 Action News that there is evidence that Justin Ross Harris, 33, knew his son was in the back of his car. The child later died after several hours in the vehicle._

_Harris, 33, told investigators he forgot to take his 22-month-old son Cooper to daycare last week at the on-site child care facility at Home Depot Headquarters where he works._

_Only on the drive home, seven-plus hours later, Harris claimed he realized his unresponsive son was still strapped in the car seat. By then the child had died._

_Police charged Harris with murder and cruelty to children._

_Channel 2's Jodie Fleischer broke the story on Twitter just after 5 p.m. "Sources tell me there is evidence Cobb father Justin Ross Harris knew his son was left in the hot car," she wrote in_


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 24, 2014)

Wow. This could be the vodka in me talking but I would put a friggin hurtin onthisgur


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 24, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> Wow. This could be the vodka in me talking but I would put a friggin hurtin onthisgur


I agree, now off to the drunk tank for you.


----------



## roadwreck (Jun 25, 2014)

The story this morning is that the father stopped for breakfast with the son before going to work (driving only a mile from Chick-fil-a to his office between then) and went back to his car at lunchtime also.

http://www.ajc.com/news/news/breaking-news/cops-cobb-toddlers-death-investigation-continues-t/ngRfn/


----------



## Boomer01 PE (Jun 27, 2014)

> [SIZE=12pt]As police in Georgia investigated the death of a 22-month-old boy left seven hours in a sweltering SUV, they seized computers from the father's office, a source with knowledge of the investigation told HLN's Nancy Grace.[/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=12pt]The officers found something startling: an Internet search for "*how long does it take for an animal to die in a hot car,*" the source said.[/SIZE]


http://www.okcfox.com/story/25886341/police-seize-dads-computer-after-sons-sweltering-car-death

He deserves to burn!


----------



## Supe (Jun 27, 2014)

This guy is dead. Five minutes in gen pop, and he's dead.


----------



## csb (Jun 27, 2014)

This story is so messed up.


----------



## IlPadrino (Jun 27, 2014)

IlPadrino said:


> To those who can't "imagine how this could happen"... well, it did, and it does. It is no more murder than killing someone by running them over accidentally with a car.




Yeah... forget what I wrote!


----------



## roadwreck (Jun 27, 2014)

csb said:


> This story is so messed up.


What makes it super creepy for me is that it occurred right across the street! I can look out the windows of our office and see the Chick-fil-a he stopped at that morning (I stopped there myself for breakfast earlier this week) and the Home Depot offices and car parking lots. It's weird to think I was probably looking out the windows of the office that day and in all likelihood could have seen the car.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 27, 2014)

Supe said:


> This guy is dead. Five minutes in gen pop, and he's dead.


+10000


----------



## csb (Jun 27, 2014)

roadwreck said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> > This story is so messed up.
> ...




That's super creepy.

The article about him searching for how long it takes an animal to die is so wrong. That means he had to have thought, "Hey, I'm going to kill my kid," and then had to think of how to do it and then googled that and saw what it did to a dog and then decided to do that to his child. Plus, the part where he went to his car at lunch is even more messed up. "Kid dead yet?"


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 27, 2014)

I truly feel sorry for the other parent/family members and all those that loved this child. I can't imagine the guilt and sorrow that they must be experiencing.


----------



## YMZ PE (Jun 27, 2014)

I want the investigation to be concluded and the evidence laid out in detail. Not to gawk, but to know what the warning signs were. All of the photos and personal stories released of this guy make him seem like a regular dude with no particular motivation to hurt his kid. It feels so futile to read about this case and yet have no idea what we're supposed to take away from it.


----------



## Master slacker (Jun 27, 2014)

This story is so, so, so, so f*cked up.

People suck.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 27, 2014)

I hate this fucking story. Please delete it. I hope they bastardize his ass holes with a razorblade dildo in prison


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 27, 2014)

YMZ PE said:


> I want the investigation to be concluded and the evidence laid out in detail. Not to gawk, but to know what the warning signs were. All of the photos and personal stories released of this guy make him seem like a regular dude with no particular motivation to hurt his kid. It feels so futile to read about this case and yet have no idea what we're supposed to take away from it.




there was a local shooting on Father day during which the dad killed his whole family and then shot himself... perhaps we aren't supposed to take anything away from tragedy such as these except to squeeze the kiddles a little tighter and love our spouses a little bit stronger...?


----------



## YMZ PE (Jun 27, 2014)

Definitely a good take-away. But I'm still wondering what warning signs his family or community might have picked up on, if there was some way this could have been prevented. Short of asking RW to do a daily patrol of all the cars he sees across the street.


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 27, 2014)

YMZ PE said:


> Definitely a good take-away. But I'm still wondering what warning signs his family or community might have picked up on, if there was some way this could have been prevented. Short of asking RW to do a daily patrol of all the cars he sees across the street.




I don't know about anywhere else, but several of the stores here actually have signs on the door asking patrons to keep an eye out for this... I noticed it first at walmart but others have followed the example...


----------



## csb (Jun 27, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> > I want the investigation to be concluded and the evidence laid out in detail. Not to gawk, but to know what the warning signs were. All of the photos and personal stories released of this guy make him seem like a regular dude with no particular motivation to hurt his kid. It feels so futile to read about this case and yet have no idea what we're supposed to take away from it.
> ...




I think those situations are a little different. Murder-suicides are often "I don't want to suffer and I don't want my family to suffer, either" or "I can't live without you, so we're all going to die."


----------



## YMZ PE (Jun 27, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> > Definitely a good take-away. But I'm still wondering what warning signs his family or community might have picked up on, if there was some way this could have been prevented. Short of asking RW to do a daily patrol of all the cars he sees across the street.
> ...




I'm thinking more along the lines of what signs he might have shown of mental illness or sociopathic tendencies. Who knows what other kinds of abuse he put his kid through before this happened, and was there anyone who even noticed?


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 27, 2014)

I knew what you meant but rw's statement made me think of the sign on the door


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 27, 2014)

Looks like the Judge denied his request to attend the funeral...


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 27, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> Looks like the Judge denied his request to attend the funeral...


Good. He's no right being there


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 27, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > This guy is dead. Five minutes in gen pop, and he's dead.
> ...


+10001


----------



## envirotex (Jun 28, 2014)

This is a terrible story.

I could go along with the negligence "I forgot" story...maybe he researched hot cars after his son died, all the news stories state that nothing has been said about when he researched this, in some sick way, I could understand that he would want to know how long it took especially if it was negligence...but not only did he forget to drop off his son at daycare, he forgot to pick him him up from daycare, too. This exact same thing happened here about five years ago, on-campus daycare at a high-tech company, dad forgot, remembered when he was leaving...Awful. So, I don't buy that he forgot twice. The really awful part was that someone saw the baby in car about 30 minutes after the guy got to work and reported it to security...Security looked, couldn't find the car, stopped looking. I am sorry, but if I saw that, I would be calling 911, and waiting by the car...


----------



## kevo_55 (Jun 28, 2014)

This makes me sick to my stomach every time I see this thread.....

So messed up.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 28, 2014)

kevo_55 said:


> This makes me sick to my stomach every time I see this thread.....
> 
> So messed up.


+10000


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Damn it, I hate what this story has turned into.

The only take away I have right now is that some people may not deserve the benefit of the doubt. I guess we'll see what the jury finds.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 30, 2014)

I said it Friday and I still say it. I f!K hate this story. It's so sad that it is a reality in this world. There was a story here in NJ a few years back. Dude took his 2 yr old and strapped to his car seat, threw him into a creek in a park. Some people disgust me. I hold true to what Supe said. No more than 5 days in prison. Even the filthiest of criminals have morals. No kids....


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 30, 2014)

Although it is very disturbing the way this story has turned, I still have to comment on some of the early responses:

I agree with the statements below. We may want to believe we would never forget and let something like this happen, but I believe we all run too busy and too ragged at times, and that we can mess up.



Dark Knight said:


> It can happen to anyone. Only takes a stressful moment, being in a hurry, doing something you are not used to normally do, a night without any sleep, or simply thinking that you are too smart for something like that to happen to you.


AGREE DK



YMZ PE said:


> Like DK said, it can happen to anyone. A break in routine, a stressful schedule filled with to-do items, and a sleeping/quietly distracted child can all combine to lead to unintended tragedy.
> 
> For those who aren't parents, have you ever experienced "auto-driving"? For example, when you're driving to a meeting or some place in the same direction as your route home, and before you know it you're parked in your driveway with no idea how you missed the exit you were supposed to take? It's kind of like that. Granted the consequences are much, much worse, but we all get comfortable in our routines. Stories like these are a reminder that we can't allow ourselves to become complacent.


I agree with this statement fully. People are too busy in general.



engineergurl said:


> but my point is, everyone has things like that happen, it's just that many times people are lucky enough to not have tragic consequences.


well put


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 3, 2014)

i think people might commit a crime just to be in jail with this guy so they can kill him...

http://www.cnn.com/2014/07/03/justice/georgia-hot-car-toddler-death/index.html?hpt=hp_t1

watch the video when you have time.. damn.....


----------



## roadwreck (Jul 3, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> i think people might commit a crime just to be in jail with this guy so they can kill him...
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2014/07/03/justice/georgia-hot-car-toddler-death/index.html?hpt=hp_t1
> 
> watch the video when you have time.. damn.....


hmy:


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 3, 2014)

cnn is flashing a headline that the parents had two life insurance policys on the kid...that in and of itself shouldn't be a headline unless they were having $$ troubles and motive for whatever happened. we have two insurance policys (one through my work for $10k and a rider on my life insurnace policy for $25) on minisnick but that doesn't mean we are going to try to harm him.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jul 3, 2014)

I didn't watch the video because it's blocked at work, but reading through the article makes me sick to my stomach.


----------



## csb (Jul 3, 2014)

So you know your kid is baking to death in a car while you're texting pictures of your dick?


----------



## csb (Jul 3, 2014)

Also, it said they were having financial problems.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 3, 2014)

umm excuse me CSB he said "Errect Penis"

I wonder what his parents and other family members think now?

people whore around all the time without killing their fucking kids....

of course I never thought Casey Anthony would get acquitted either..


----------



## csb (Jul 3, 2014)

Sorry for my crassness on such a classy topic.

He's been denied bond. Looks like his naked, erect penis will be on display at the jail for awhile.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 3, 2014)

some weird things that do not make sense to me from reading this court story today:

Chic-fil-a: ? Why take your son to eat if your just about to kill him? Or was that just a smokescreen? Look at me Im a perfect dad?

So apparantly he went to lunch with a friend who dropped him off by his car so he could drop off the light bulbs he had bought at lunch? Why buy light bulbs at lunch? Or was this an attempt to maybe have his friend discover the body with him that didnt happen the way he planned resulting in the "scene" created at the parking lot after work?

Speaking of work the father said he was at work from 9:14 am to 4:12 pm ? WTF who works those kind of hours?

The cops are accusing him of having money problems because his wife sent him a text bitching about something he put on the credit card. I dont know the full story but i get that from the wife all the time, I just read through some of my texts between me and the wife and they dont always read in context when you read them after the fact? in fact a lot of my texts dont read great now that I look at them, of course I dont have any with my erect penis in them, just "semi's" like the chipendales dancers (or so I am told).

Also the "I want to cheat on my wife texts" make you look like a POS to any potential *female* jury. "BUT" one thing I can say is I think lots of people go through some type of early mid life crisis when you have a kid and the newness wears off and then you realize, oh shit I really cant go out and do what I want to do anymore? Most of us just turn this new found isolation time into hanging out with other people in the same situation or finding things to do around the house (not fucking find a way to kill your kid of course). Not saing I sympothise, just that all of us with a kid that age can probably think of a time they went shit, my old life is over (99% of us just move on and find a way to deal).

This guy looks like a douchebag IMO. I think his wife needs to be arrested also....

I cant put this story down, like RW, Ive been to that chic-fil-a, I actually built a project on Akers Mill road and did lots of work and spent lots of free time in this whole area, I worked at the Home Depot across the street from this chic-fil-a (Store 121!)

Just damn......


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 3, 2014)

I can't either, put the story down. With 3 kids it fucking irks me hard-core. As much as I get that I'm locked in to this life of mine, I'm not bailing out, nor am I offing them. In fact today I just heard a story here in the ny area about a POS dad who left his 2 yo in his car while he went shopping. It's 90+ degrees here and in that car they said it was 120 degrees. Wtf, how are people so fucking dumb. They are your child and your fucking responsibility. I'm always looking where my kids are, especially when I'm left in charge. I hate this story.


----------



## Master slacker (Jul 3, 2014)

Just saw the video and read the story. That dude and hrs wife should burn for all eternity in hell. Pain. Pain is all they should experience until the universe ceases to be .


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 3, 2014)

Thanks for reminding me. Just watched the video link. I hope they rape him in prison with a razorblade dildo


----------



## roadwreck (Jul 4, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> Speaking of work the father said he was at work from 9:14 am to 4:12 pm ? WTF who works those kind of hours?


Lol, he spent most of his day sexting and you are worried that he only clocked a 6 hour workday?


----------



## DVINNY (Jul 4, 2014)

this whole damn thing is so warped.

Messed up world we have here


----------



## Supe (Jul 4, 2014)

roadwreck said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of work the father said he was at work from 9:14 am to 4:12 pm ? WTF who works those kind of hours?
> ...


He's probably in finance.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 5, 2014)

Perhaps the dad should be given the same hot car treatment as punishment.


----------



## Krakosky (Jul 8, 2014)

^ yes.


----------



## envirotex (Jul 8, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> The cops are accusing him of having money problems because his wife sent him a text bitching about something he put on the credit card. I dont know the full story but i get that from the wife all the time, I just read through some of my texts between me and the wife and they dont always read in context when you read them after the fact? in fact a lot of my texts dont read great now that I look at them, of course I dont have any with my erect penis in them, just "semi's" like the chipendales dancers (or so I am told).


It's crazy the stories cops and DAs can make up...If you haven't already read about him, you should read about Michael Morton...

http://www.texasmonthly.com/topics/michael-morton

He was convicted of his wife's murder based on a note that he had left complaining about how she didn't put out for his birthday, even though his son witnessed the murder and described the actual killer...


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 8, 2014)

I don't think anything they have said proves beyond a reasonable doubt, but since this has already been tried in the court of public opinion, he's pretty much screwed no matter what.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 8, 2014)

[SIZE=medium]Ive said to myself several times that either this guy is quilty as hell or he has the absolute worst luck of anyone….[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]If he ends up at Jackson State prison he will be brutally ass raped several times a day and will most likely suffer a fate far worse than death.. which (if he is quilty) is not punishment enough..[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]A friend of mines brother was on the scene (Cobb PD) he said the stench coming out of that car was unreal. Doesn’t know how anyone could have driven that far in the car without knowing something was in there….[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Just imagine a poopy diaper being left in a hot car all day, how bad that would smell and then imagine a poopy diaper plus a dead person in a hot car..[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]I just find it odd that they said they had financial problems because his wife did what wife’s do and irritate their husbands about where they were spending money on (cause the wife is supposed to do all the spending of money).[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]And the $25K life insurance policy on their kid taken out almost 2 years ago doesn’t concern me, lots of time you have your own life insurance they wil upsell you a similar policy for next to nothing on your kids- I am sure we have it (even though the thought of it creeps me out)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Most people in their 30’s with “real jobs” should be able to get out of $25K worth of debt without committing a crime (now if they had just taken the policy out last month then that would concern me)[/SIZE]


----------



## Krakosky (Jul 8, 2014)

Why hasn't the wife been arrested?


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 8, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> [SIZE=medium]A friend of mines brother was on the scene (Cobb PD) he said the stench coming out of that car was unreal. Doesn’t know how anyone could have driven that far in the car without knowing something was in there….[/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=medium]Just imagine a poopy diaper being left in a hot car all day, how bad that would smell and then imagine a poopy diaper plus a dead person in a hot car..[/SIZE]




What a horrible and sad thought.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 8, 2014)

~ about the mother

official word is they dont have enough "evidence"

my guess is that they are going to either:

1) give her enough rope to hang herself

2) press her (Law and ORder Style) to testify against her husband or also face accessory charges..


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 8, 2014)

I think 10 to 15 feet of 3/4" braided rope should be more than enough.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 8, 2014)

We should start a campaign to have everyone mail him some rope at the Cobb county jail....


----------



## roadwreck (Jul 9, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> I've said to myself several times that either this guy is guilty as hell or he has the absolute worst luck of anyone….


If he's guilty he has to be one of the dumbest criminals out there. I thought he worked in the IT department. Someone who works in IT has to know that just about everything on his computer is traceable and recoverable. His actions that day almost make me think he really is innocent just because it's hard to imagine someone really being stupid enough to do the things he was doing while he knowingly left his child in the car to die.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 22, 2014)

http://www.ajc.com/news/news/crime-law/ross-harris-brother-they-rushed-judgment/ngj3N/

I think I can agree that some of the stuff they presented in court was to do a character assasination of the father.. also agree lots of other holes in their case unless they find some type of smoking gun we dont know about?

I lived and worked for Cobb County and while the politicians suck, the PD is pretty much second to none in the Southeast...

this story still just distrubs the hell out of me....


----------



## Supe (Jul 23, 2014)

I can overlook the financial stuff and the childless parent websites, but the "how long does it take X to die in the car" websites...


----------



## csb (Jul 23, 2014)

This makes me think about what I've recently Googled and what it says about me.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 23, 2014)

csb said:


> This makes me think about what I've recently Googled and what it says about me.


Most of what I google are images to share here in response to others' comments... I'm screwed.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 23, 2014)

VPN or VM browsing FTW!


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 23, 2014)

I imagine once you get feds involved all of those services will not help you - unless your at the Snowden level-


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 23, 2014)

Some are better than others. And some take a considerable amount of work to retrieve any historical data from depending on the level of encryption.

However, in my experience, nothing is 100%.


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 23, 2014)

besides- the govt could hack in here and see all the links and images you post and BAM most of your history is out there anyway (at least for Dex)


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 23, 2014)

Tails Linux FTW: https://tails.boum.org/

But I'm sure it's still a false sense of security.


----------



## Supe (Jul 23, 2014)

csb said:


> This makes me think about what I've recently Googled and what it says about me.






I'm sure all of our searching and keyword hits for "holograms" probably has the 9/11 coverup team in a perpetual frenzy.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 23, 2014)

Like what if I say Google Eric Holder in a purple dress?


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 4, 2014)

and then this story popped back up.

http://www.nbcnewyork.com/news/national-international/273957891.html?_osource=SocialFlowFB_NYBrand



> Justin Ross Harris, has been indicted on eight charges, including malice murder and felony murder.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 14, 2016)

guilty on all 8 counts..

http://www.wsbtv.com/news/ross-harris-trial/jury-reaches-verdict-in-ross-harris-hot-car-death-trial/465154675


----------



## kevo_55 (Nov 14, 2016)

Oh I can't wait for his first day in jail......


----------

